# 2005 JMS gooseneck grapple traler for sale



## wooky64

*2005 JMS gooseneck grapple trailer for sale picture attached*

Last year I bought a triaxle grapple trailer with a 17' boom and able to lift 2,000 lbs half extended from Bailey's. The trailer works great and I was using it to pick up wood for my chainsaw carving business from arborists in the area. My hope was that I could save the arborists all the trouble of removing the logs from the sites and get paid by people that wanted the wood. to my suprise I found the people that would pay for the wood, but not enough arborists to part with the wood. If I was an arborist this would be an excellent tool, but I'm not and that is just too expensive of a tool not to be using every day as an arborist would. Paid $25,000.00 one year ago and now asking $21,000.00 or best offer. NEW PRICE ON GRAPPLE! $18,000.00 call 262-470-1397

View attachment 46976


----------



## Duffer

i have a jms grapple 14ft, with 1400lbs, the only thing i find that i should have had 20,000 pounds axle i busted both of my axle had to change then when the tires are finish i will change them,with the axle for 20.000lbs


----------



## Mowingman

I am not at all familiar with that trailer, but, it sounds like something I have been looking for.
Could you send me more detailed info., photos, and your price on this trailer.
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## wooky64

*extra axle*

Duffer the 20,000 lbs trailer is actually a tri axle. Not sure if you knew that. Mowingman I have sent you a e-mail with pictures of the trailer and how to contact me if interested.


----------



## wooky64

*more info for everyone*

Trailer is a 2005 gooseneck tri axle 20,000 lbs capacity grapple trailer. It has about 40 hours on it. 11 horse honda engine, 360 degree grapple that opens to 48 inches. The hydraulic pump is a 5.5 GPM with a 5 gallon tank. It also has 4, 3" wide clog straps attached to the trailer with a prybar for tightening. Electric brakes on all 3 axles. The bed on the trailer is 85" x 15'6", which you can easily load 3-4 cord of wood on depending how straight the logs are.


----------



## Duffer

when i had by axle repair the axle dealer said that i can replace the axle with two 10,000lbs axle. for a total of 20,000 capacity after market parts. The dealer is not far from here GMS, is about 3 hours from my place, in QUEBEC. that is the only mistake i feel i made when i bought the trailer. the boom i have is the same lift capacity, as yours 2000 at half extention, but my boom is only 15.6 feet


----------



## okietreedude1

Wooky,

can you put some pics on here about it?

Thanks,


----------



## wooky64

okietreedude I am having trouble with my computer, but I was able to e-mail you pictures and prices. Duffer I think you will like having the ability to haul the extra weight. These trailers really work great for tree removal. I would love to keep mine, but that is not a big enough part of my business. Chainsaw carving is my business, I sure will miss using it to pick up wood, but it makes me no money. For an arborist it would be a very profitable tool and a back saver. From reading your posts you sure like yours


----------



## wooky64

*picture*

A picture of the trailer, it took me a while to figure out how to get the picture on here. Not a great picture but gives you an idea of what the trailer looks like and the size. http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=42923&stc=1&d=1167695341


----------



## Duffer

Here a few pic, of my JMS Trailer never mind the neighbor.


----------



## jazak

Come on you can pick up larger logs than that.:biggrinbounce2: 

I like it. How does your 2500(?) pull it, loaded?


----------



## Mowingman

Where are these JMS trailers built? Do they have a website?
The only website I found was one that showed trailers you tow with an ATV.


----------



## Duffer

I can lift 14 foot long piece of wood the length of my trailer. Next to the trailer 3000 lbs at half extention about 2000 lbs i have no problem pulling the trailer with my truck. The reason why the wood is so short we had to dolly them out of the back yard. we just bought a vermeer s600 skid steer to help carry the wood out bigger


----------



## jazak

Duffer said:


> I can lift 14 foot long pice of wood the length of my trailer. Next to the trailer 3000 lbs at half extention about 2000 lbs i have no problem pulling the trailer with my truck. The reason why the wood is so short we had to *dolly them out of the back yard*. we just bought a vermeer s600 skid steer to help carry the wood out bigger



I hate when that happens. How do you like the vermeer so far??


----------



## Duffer

I Don't Know I Just Got It , But I Will Let You Know.I have lifted some pretty big piece of wood but i really question if i can lift a piece of wood that weight 3000 lbs


----------



## wooky64

*lifting capability*

I don't know about duffer's trailer, but I have picked up a 36" red oak that was 10 foot long without a problem. If you get a log you can't lift, you can just lift it one end at a time. Pick one end up get it on the trailer and then pick up the other end and slide it into place. It is amazing how much weight you can lift for the size of the unit. The trailer I am selling is bigger than duffers, but I would agree with the 3,000 lbs lifting capacity. When you try to lift something that is too heavy it is obvious, it will try to tip the whole trailer.


----------



## Husky137

Really important to keep the trailer hooked up to the truck when lifting heavy logs or over you will go.


----------



## John464

do either of you guys have any pics of picking up some big trunk wood?


----------



## Husky137

Let me see if I can post some pics tomorrow of the load of oak and pine logs I brought home today. I have the 5 ton capacity trailer with the same loader as wooky I suspect. I forget what the lift capacity is supposed to be.


----------



## Duffer

I don't have any pictures now but i will get some and post them at a later date. The grapples are all the same in this size as far as lift capacity. when you go to the 20 foot and bigger the capacity changes . HERE IS THE DEALER that i deal with his name is Doug he is a pretty good guy I bought my grapple from him if you have any question he can answer them all 
[email protected]


----------



## JTinaTree

wooky64 said:


> Last year I bought a triaxle grapple trailer with a 17' boom and able to lift 2,000 lbs half extended from Bailey's. The trailer works great and I was using it to pick up wood for my chainsaw carving business from arborists in the area. My hope was that I could save the arborists all the trouble of removing the logs from the sites and get paid by people that wanted the wood. to my suprise I found the people that would pay for the wood, but not enough arborists to part with the wood. If I was an arborist this would be an excellent tool, but I'm not and that is just too expensive of a tool not to be using every day as an arborist would.



How Much???? $$$$


----------



## wooky64

One year ago I bought it for $25,000.00 thru Baileys and now I am asking $21,000.00 or best offer, with only 40 hours on it.


----------



## mdrlandscaping

Mowingman said:


> Where are these JMS trailers built? Do they have a website?
> The only website I found was one that showed trailers you tow with an ATV.



http://www.remorques-jms.qc.ca/en/chargeuses.html


----------



## wooky64

JMS trailers are built in Canada. I am not aware of any way to purchase them other than thru Baileys.


----------



## mdrlandscaping

wooky64 said:


> JMS trailers are built in Canada. I am not aware of any way to purchase them other than thru Baileys.


 you can purchase the ones on the website you have to email a qoute and that place(http://www.remorques-jms.qc.ca/en/chargeuses.html) is in canada


----------



## wooky64

*buy this one*

View attachment 44086


----------



## Husky137

How do those triples turn?


----------



## wooky64

The triaxle does an excellent job. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## PassionForTrees

Wooky, 
Does the trailer dump?


----------



## IATreeguy

Duffer said:


> I Don't Know I Just Got It , But I Will Let You Know.I have lifted some pretty big piece of wood but i really question if i can lift a piece of wood that weight 3000 lbs



No way will the S600 pick 3000 lbs! But with the grapple it will go places and do work that some of us can only dream about.

The grapple trailer looks like the next step for me. How is the S600 working out? I considered but went with the ASV30. About the same money but more capacity, same dealer. Can see where the narrower machine would be an advantage in tight places. 

I agonized between the ASV 30 & ASV 50 for the same size and access reasons. See thread ASV30 VS ASV50 under AS Large Equipment.

Wooky 64. What are you using for power to pull that tri axle gooseneck? Does it dump or is it sold?


----------



## CITY SURBAN

*trailer stilll for sale*



wooky64 said:


> Last year I bought a triaxle grapple trailer with a 17' boom and able to lift 2,000 lbs half extended from Bailey's. The trailer works great and I was using it to pick up wood for my chainsaw carving business from arborists in the area. My hope was that I could save the arborists all the trouble of removing the logs from the sites and get paid by people that wanted the wood. to my suprise I found the people that would pay for the wood, but not enough arborists to part with the wood. If I was an arborist this would be an excellent tool, but I'm not and that is just too expensive of a tool not to be using every day as an arborist would. Paid $25,000.00 one year ago and now asking $21,000.00 or best offer.



very serious about buying trailer in next two weeks if possible and its what were lookin for


----------



## wooky64

*Trailer Is Still For Sale*

O.K. guys I am down to $19,000.00 for the trailer. I am down to $24,000.00 for the 2002 1 ton dually Ford crew cab long bed power stroke 4x4. Or you can get the package for $40,000.00. For more information call 262-470-1397


----------



## shamusturbo

*Trailer still for Sale???*

Wooky are you still trying to sell the trailer? I run a large firewood operation outside Pittsburgh and was interested. I have a 166 acre clearcut job this summer and a 300 acre select cut job next winter. This trailer would cut out the need for a truck driver. I have a 2004 duramax with tuneups.


----------



## briggstwiggs

*wooky64*

would you be interested in selling just the loader and the power pack Email me at [email protected]


----------



## gr8scott72

briggstwiggs said:


> would you be interested in selling just the loader and the power pack Email me at [email protected]



That was 2 YEARS ago that he posted last about this. I doubt he still has it.


----------



## arbor pro

There is a 2006 grapple dumpster trailer on Ebay Motors that I was really looking at but just can't swing right now with the other equipment that I have. Starting price is 12k - not sure what the reserve is. Bidding ends at 7pm central time TODAY...


----------



## priest

How do those JMS grapple trailers contend with all that extra tongue weight while driving? I don't see how the 3/4 ton truck in the picture can handle the extra 2500? lbs of grapple and power unit. I'm very interested in either buying one or probably buying just the grapple and power unit and mounting it on my current dump trailer. I talked to my welder/fabricator and he is worried the tongue weight will be way too much for my F-350 bucket truck. If anybody knows what the secret is I'd love to know.
Thanks.


----------



## Duffer

The weight on the tongue is between 5 to 10 % , i load it and have no problem pulling , and it;s really smooth on the highway. Duffer


----------



## priest

Duffer,

I appreciate your response, and I don't doubt that your trailer does handle that well. 
What I can't understand is that your trailer looks a lot like mine, the axles seem to be in approximately the same position, etc, and yet my trailer, with 4 ft sidewalls, weighs only about 2800 lbs. 
Therefore, if I have it altered to add the 1950 lb JMS grapple and the 650 power unit on the front, the tongue weight will be increased dramatically and unacceptably.
My welder suggested that we could add another axle in front of the existing two (making it a tri-axle). But yours apparently does fine with two axles. Perhaps it is balanced differently from the manufacturer, but it just looks so similar.
I will talk with the manufacturer and try to acquire some insight from them. If it looks like the cost of alterations to my current trailer will be less cost-effective than purchasing the entire grapple trailer package from JMS, then I will go that route.
I had a little epiphany last night that, with this grapple trailer, I could place and remove my SC252 stump grinder from the back of my bucket truck. I plan to design a "bra" for the grinder with canvas straps attached to a large steel bracket that can be grabbed with the grapple. The stumper can then be placed into the yard with no need for spacey ramps or tailgates on the the truck.
Any additional insight into this tongue-weight issue would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## Duffer

There is for sure more tongue weight then normal my jms weight is 2960 kilos
140000 LBS MAX WEIGHT SO I CAN ONLY LOAD 8500 POUNDS I HAVE BENT BOTH AXLES ( AT DIFFERENT TIMES) WHEN MY TIRES ARE FINISHED I WILL REPLACE THE AXLES WITH 10,000 LBS ONES ( i HAVE THE SPACE UNDER THE WHEEL WELLS) AND AS FAR AS THE TRUCK WILL START TO USE ONE OF MY 5 TONS TO PULL IT.Duffer:greenchainsaw:


----------

